# B14 with P11 front side panels



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Just an idea I got after reading the suspension thread (god that this is long) and hearing how the B14 looks like it sitting high up infront. Saw a G20 on the street and didn't see the same problem. So I was wondering if this could be done, or if just the panel wouldn't be enough. 

Doing a lot of body work ,FYI, soon so... trying to work everything out in one big project. 

Are the two chassis similar enough for this type of mix and match? Or can something be done?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

G20 front bumper on a B14. :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

someone else did it, now?

Man, I should do that.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Awesome, yah I was looking into the front/rear bumpers too. They look a hell of a lot better than mine. Give the car a more classy look. What about the panels over the wheels thought? Anything succesful there?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Let's see some wheel well shots.
I'm almost 100% sure that unless it's already fixed, they hang over an inch or two on both sides...


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Yah, I kept hearing that in the suspension thread. Now matter how you lowered your car, you'd still think the front was riding higher. 

Looked at a G20 with stock rims/tires and that was sitting low and leveled. Sexy..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, you have to cut the G20 bumper down a bit b/c it's too long.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Too long how? 

On the sides?

Also, looking at a ride almost identical to what I had planned, can't see any problem with the front wheel wells, looks fine. So I will probably stick with the G20 front/rear bumpers, and side skirts. Gonna wait for the next paycheck and then start hunting for them at the junkyards.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

The G20 is a slightly longer car than the sentra. From the very front of the car to where the wheel well starts, is a few inches longer than the B14. If you don't cut it down, the bumper will literally be touching the front tire.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Would it be the same for the bumber and side skirts?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the guy that i got the pic from say he had to trim a good 1-2 inches from the side to make them fit perfectly... i will be doing the G20 rear bumper conversion for i find it alot better looking than any regular or aftermarket b14 rear bumper out there... ill try custom fitting it to my rear bumper.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Yah, I can't find any aftermarket body kits that look good. Only try to hide the B14 not accent it's "curves". Like a woman with too much makeup, the G20 bumpers and skirts are just classy enough for my taste.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Something about it just looks off... can't really put my finger on it, maybe it looks better in person..::shrug::


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

myoung said:


> Something about it just looks off... can't really put my finger on it, maybe it looks better in person..::shrug::


I know what you mean. Maybe it's cuz the bumper is a flat black vs. the glossy black on the rest of the car. 
Or maybe the '99 grill and lights should be switched out with '98's. 
I like the lip, though. Definately brings out a lower, more dynamic look to the b14.


----------

